# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box ســـؤال؟ سؤال

## polatpolat

السلام عليكم اخوان انا اشتريت بوكس    sptbox     ونصبته لم يتم تعريف   على الوندوز 7  لم يتعرف عندي com بيقولو  يجب نصبته على xp  ممكن اعرف كيف انصبه على وندوز 7  وكيف  اعمل تصليح للايمي  تكفون اخواني   وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ابوقصي222

حبيبي شغل البرنامج كامسئول ورح يمشي الحال

----------

